
A National Food Policy for the 21st Century (2015) - mastax
https://medium.com/food-is-the-new-internet/a-national-food-policy-for-the-21st-century-7d323ee7c65f#.rpyo9x6az
======
andrewclunn
The "ethonal bubble" has been created by regulations, which are really
corporate welfare. Small farming does not scale as large agro-business does,
and the population is increasing not declining. We get enough nutrients in our
diet, and in places where that's not the case, attempts like golden rice have
been attacked as being unnatural.

Local farming is not sustainable. It's going away for a reason because market
forces favor scalability with food production. Cheaper food HELPS stave off
the impact of wealth inequality, not create it (as this article implies with
no real justification).

The stupidity and pretentious ignorance on display in this article (and
masquerading as compassion and wisdom) is infuriating! It's like somebody took
a wishlist of progressive political policies, and tried to tie it all together
under one big umbrella of "National Food Policy." Yeah, some of these may be
good ideas, but this is ideological hogwash, not a researched policy plan or
even informed call to action.

